# Maxima 2000 "No Powertrain DTC's or Freeze Frame Data"



## GalloAlex (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, I just replaced my 6 coils and spark plugs bought from the dealer. After reconnecting the battery when finished replacing the parts, the check engine light went off. When I hooked up the scan tool, all I'm getting is the error message: "No Powertrain DTC's or Freeze Frame Data is presently stored in vehicles computer" I cannot have my car passed emision test since they are unable to read any codes. *Any ideas as to how to fix this problem? * The guys from VEIP told me to drive the car for about 3 weeks and perhaps the computer will reset itself.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

So what's the problem?


----------



## GalloAlex (Apr 13, 2013)

jdg said:


> So what's the problem?



As I stated in my post, I cannot have my car passed emission test, 'cause when a scan tool is hooked up to the car all the scan tool is showing is the error that I posted in the post, it's like the scan tool can't identify what type of car it is, looks like the computer memory is completely wiped out. Need to get the computer to reset itself, and I don't mean by clearing the error messages that a scan tool detects.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

"No Powertrain DTC's or Freeze Frame Data is presently stored in vehicles computer"
No powertrain DTC - No diagnostic trouble codes - e.g. no problems
No freeze frame data - data which is stored when a problem is recognized. e.g. no problems - no data.

No errors here.

All it's showing is that you haven't driven the car long enough, far enough, to let the computer "figure itself out" and test everything out over a wide variety of driving conditions.


----------



## GalloAlex (Apr 13, 2013)

jdg said:


> "No Powertrain DTC's or Freeze Frame Data is presently stored in vehicles computer"
> No powertrain DTC - No diagnostic trouble codes - e.g. no problems
> No freeze frame data - data which is stored when a problem is recognized. e.g. no problems - no data.
> 
> ...


Thanks jdg, 

I already drove about 600 miles including 350 miles round trip to the VEIP testing station (Out of State) with the new coils and plugs in about 25 engine start-ups, any idea as to how many more miles or how many more start-ups, the car is normally parked 'cause I take public transportation to go to work.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Variety is the key. The 10 mile commute (or whatever) to and from the office doesn't cut it. Gotta get it in town, out of town, up the hill, down the hill, and so on. Beat it up a bit.


----------

